# Mtnl broadband plan (Price reduce for 512kbps (up) and 512kbps(down) (DELHI)



## paroh (Oct 14, 2009)

*mtnldelhi.in/plan_tariff_121009.htm#3


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2009)

Whoa! 512 Kbps Upload as well and static IP? Awesome. Maybe should I look forward to ditch my Airtel connection?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome

I am on 512kbps UL Plan


----------



## amolwagh (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, that's a great news


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

@ *LFC_Fan* No service and overbooking issues over there?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @ *LFC_Fan* No service and overbooking issues over there?



Dunno really.  That does make me hesitant to switch to MTNL. Airtel has been damn reliable for me. If Airtel slashes rates for their Turbo 1299 to 999, I'm all for it.  (Or Swift 1099 to 899 for that matter)


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 14, 2009)

MTNL is not worth it really, too much downtime, surfing speeds are terrible, and CC is next to sh1t .

Be wise, stick to Airtel. That's what I'm doing


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Airtel > MTNL. Peace of mind counts a lot. Also, by the time you people get the connection after overbooking, it will be minimum 2 months post booking date.


----------



## letmein (Oct 14, 2009)

I just upgraded to 512UL this month. Personally, I'm satisfied with MTNL, but the Airtel 16Mbps is pretty tempting. But now the MTNL 1Mbps is looking good too.


----------



## paroh (Oct 15, 2009)

Any one of u able to change plan to 512kbps unlimited combo new plan?


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2009)

but they have reduced free calls from 500 to 100 !!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^There had to be a catch somewhere...


----------



## paroh (Oct 19, 2009)

yes if they keep the call to 500 (Free) than the price of 999 is vey good


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2009)

Static IP


----------

